# Mosquito SLUGFEST! 4/19 NOAA photo finish



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Conrats to Ed Hankins and John Shriver - OGF's Cullin', they smacked an old school 15.07lb sack to win $5900 at the Northern Open Anglers Assoc. season opener.

Photo finish is available for downloads:
http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

More specific web story this early week online at:
www.dobass.com

20 bags at the scales in double digits- 11lbs didn't even get paid!!!

Remember that "class year" discussion earlier this winter...they're here!!!!

Njoy~
nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like they're turning on!! Good job Cull'in!!


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

For a lake that gets as much pressure as mosquito does, I was amazed at the size of the bags today. Pretty good indicator on how little tournaments impact the health of the fishery. It may sometimes make them harder to catch, but they are still there.

What a day though. Hope madness is as hot. Two days of these kinda weights would be somethin to see.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Man what a day to quote Nips coments that he told his partner with 10lbs they had a check I told my partner with over 11lbs we would be in the top 5 what a shocker standing there not even knowing if you were going to make the cut. We got the great Rod Makers gift cards for the day, back out there Sun for a clun event should be fun.. Great work again nip 

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It is somethin' aint it!!!

I figured these numbers to show themselves last season actually- never did except for the final badbasschamps event in the fall. It really suggests continued class year spawns- strong survival rates of earlier class years and a healthy bass fishery.

I'll even do one better Headwaters, I go as far to say that the tournaments and the way we all have stepped up the game, actually BENEFIT the fish.
http://www.dobass.com/live/together.html

I saw some things this event as well that I only have seen with the ladue anglers in recent years-that being more attention to creels from the anglers. 

It was obvious most are finally using sure-life Please Release Me, as many bags showed sings of green treated water and the fish at the scales were in lively shape even for cold water lethergy. Guys were even holding their bags deep into our treated tanks to ensure fresh 02 exchange from our oxgenators and treated water.

Applause to NOAA anglers for INCREASING OXYGEN and REDUCING STRESS as an entire group.

I spoke to the Ofc. Mark Stark who has been a key player into the recent change of weigh-in locations. There are some AWESOME things coming our way via efforts of the State Park- Div.of Wildlife and the Corps. Long term I could see Mosquito playing host in similar ways as Southern impoundments who appreciate the economic stimulus these groups bring to the region.

Hopefully in the near future we will see a specific area laidout JUST for tournmanets of all species. Including spectator areas, beaching areas for participants, and a full fledged parking area specific to participants.

No complaints with a total of 3 events this day, even a little praise from the State for our efforts.

Nice job to all including the walleye guys- we all got along like peas and carrots.

nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations Cull'in!! You and Hankins rocked them again! WB


----------



## EVega (May 9, 2005)

Showing was great and had a good time jumping back into another NOAA tournament, everyone is professional and its well organized. To bad we ended up heading back to the scales empty handed and had trouble finding the right spots and getting them in the boat. Once team Vega/Brawdy gets more practice and fishing time in we'll be back for another shot!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Now were talkn'!!! 

Keep that positive vibe and you already got half the field beat next round!!!

We appreciate the kind words and pleased you had a positive experience despite the finish!

The 'Madness has begun around here... !% 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/08NOAA/MOSQ1/41908.html

njoy-
nip

What exactly will the MADNESS bring! Snow? $20,000? HUGE two day weight?
I can hardly sleep...


----------

